# best small body revolver



## walkinboss01 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm looking to get a small revolver for my wife to have when I'm not around. I've looked at the smaller S&W's and the Ruger LCR. What do y'all think are the pro's and con's between the two brands. I plan on taking her to a local gun store that has a range to get her opinion, but I'm afraid she will say "this one looks better". Where is the best place to buy one-maybe used? Any advice would help.


----------



## Washington95 (Dec 24, 2010)

Probably for convenience and size, any of the little snub nose 2" revolvers would do.  .38.  Might try the trigger on whatever you get; some are horrendous.  Daughter got one of the little Ruger's (not the revolver) and got rid of it immediately due to trigger, and I think others like it are as bad.  Just try them out first.


----------



## olcop (Dec 24, 2010)

Charter Arms Undercover.  My wife has been carrying one for years
olcop


----------



## Cadcom (Dec 24, 2010)

Hard to beat a S&W J frame.


----------



## telco guy (Dec 24, 2010)

Cadcom said:


> Hard to beat a S&W J frame.



What he said.


----------



## Ace12 (Dec 25, 2010)

Cadcom said:


> Hard to beat a S&W J frame.



+1


----------



## dirtdigger1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a smith air weight in a 38+p I like it a lot.


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Dec 25, 2010)

S&W model 642 .It's an air weight in 38 special. No hammer to snag on anything. My wife can shoot the heck out of it at 7 yard targets. The recoil does not bother her.


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 25, 2010)

Unless she is a capable shooter, to with a 3" barrel.


----------



## Poppy D (Dec 26, 2010)

I carry a Tauris sp ?  in a 38 and love it. says it has a life warranty, and  I rotate the hollow point and the shot shell in it, snakes or close range shots in house the shot shells work great. point and shoot. Just my opinion.


----------



## golffreak (Dec 27, 2010)

dirtdigger1 said:


> I have a smith air weight in a 38+p I like it a lot.



Great gun. My wife and I both have one. They are very accurate considering their size and very easy to conceal.


----------



## Dub (Jan 2, 2011)

I have thouroughly enjoyed my J-frame 442.  You can get her one and put the pink hogue grips on it.

She may prefer a revolver that she can shoot either single action or double action if she's using it in the house.

For snagfree drawing from purse or pocketbook it is hard to beat the internal hammer models like the 442, 642, or model 60.

Try posting this question in the firearms section for more opinions.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 2, 2011)

What you like and what a wife /girlfriend/ daughter may like may be very different. The small revolvers can bark a bit and they are difficult for the novice to control. If the lady has experience they can make their own decision. Small semis have more capacity but als may be difficult to operate, again depending on strength and training.  
  I'd refer you to WomenandGuns.com but their forum is offline at present. You may be able to access the archives.  Another good read is TheCorneredcat.com  and PaxtonQuigley.com


----------



## mefferd84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had the S&W 340pd for years. Its a 357, but you can shoot 38's out of it. The 357 hurts, the 38's are not bad at all.


----------



## aligator (Jan 16, 2011)

Hunt&Fish said:


> S&W model 642 .It's an air weight in 38 special. No hammer to snag on anything. My wife can shoot the heck out of it at 7 yard targets. The recoil does not bother her.



What he said.  Love mine.


----------



## Dub (Jan 24, 2011)

dirtdigger1 said:


> I have a smith air weight in a 38+p I like it a lot.



I love my 442 for my own carry purposes, but would not recomend it for my wife to use as a house gun.  It's only 15oz and the DOA trigger pull is heavy.

It works great as a snagfree carry piece for close range self defense.

For her use at home I'd want a steel framed revolver capable of double & single action.  Reason being that it'd be much more of a comfort on the range as well as being more accurate when cocked....say she's firing down a longer hallway.

Ruger makes a really nice steel framed gun, too....I'm just a bit partial towards the Smith & Wesson line up.

My wife's nightstand gun is a S&W M&P series 9mm with a tactical light mounted on it....18 round capacity...should hold down the fort nicely until the 911 responders can get there.  We had a fun range session last weekend.  The gun is a smooth shooter.



Many options for the ladies now.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 25, 2011)

aligator said:


> What he said.  Love mine.



X2  642 Smith WILL also shoot +P


----------



## JohnK (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a 442 and a 638, both are fine but I'd go with the 638 for the same price.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 12, 2012)

The Smith and Wesson J frame 442 A+! I have been carry mine everyday since I traded for it. The only thing that i have changed on mine is the grips reverted back to the old wood grips! They are classic and do not snag on the pocket liner when drawn. And I have read that the Ruger Lcr (first batch) had some problems with the forcing cone and their was some instances of frame cutting. But i would think a newer ones would not have this problem.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Rossi .38 +p Nice and compact.


----------



## rvick (Jan 13, 2012)

mefferd84 said:


> I have had the S&W 340pd for years. Its a 357, but you can shoot 38's out of it. The 357 hurts, the 38's are not bad at all.


                      x2,i have the M&P 340 revolver, great pistol, forget the 357s in it though, make yo ears ring, yo hand go numb, & yo teef rattle.


----------



## soldier615 (Apr 16, 2012)

Smith airweight 642 is a very nice, light weight, easy to carry gun.  But the trigger pull is heavy.  Couple that with the short barrel and it can be difficult to be accurate with even at 7 yards depending on your wife's hand size and strength.  You should see if you can have her shoot one first before deciding.


----------



## John I. Shore (Apr 17, 2012)

Wife and I both carry Taurus .38's, they are lite weight, comfortable and accurate.  Less expensive than others and we like'um!  Think you need to go with what you like and feel the most comfortable with.  We have Smiths, Ruger's and Colts but always carry the Taurus cause we Like'um.  

Good luck with it.

John I.


----------



## TaxPhd (Apr 21, 2012)

walkinboss01 said:


> I'm looking to get a small revolver for my wife to have when I'm not around. I've looked at the smaller S&W's and the Ruger LCR. What do y'all think are the pro's and con's between the two brands. I plan on taking her to a local gun store that has a range to get her opinion, but I'm afraid she will say "this one looks better". Where is the best place to buy one-maybe used? Any advice would help.



Don't do this.

Small revolvers are hard to shoot well, and with good self defense ammo, they can be rather unpleasant to shoot as well, especially for a woman.

A MUCH better option is a 3" or 4" K frame.  Something like a model 10 or 64.  This will be easier and way more comfortable to shoot.  J&G sales is selling police trade ins, bobbed hammer, DA only, for $279.


----------

